# Netzteil-Lüfter tauschen. Gibt es jemand der so etwas durchführen kann ?



## xexecutor (11. September 2015)

*Netzteil-Lüfter tauschen. Gibt es jemand der so etwas durchführen kann ?*

Hallo zusammen,

habe mir vor ein paar Wochen einen neuen Rechner gekauft. Einen HTPC zum Zocken am TV.

Leider ist das Netzteil "unter Last" doch etwas zu laut. Jetzt habe ich mir überlegt den Lüfter zu tauschen. Allerdings hab ich davon keinen Schimmer.

Mein jetztiges Netzteil ist:ArrayDazu wollte ich mir einen Blacksilent Pro Fan PC-P Noiseblocker einbauen um die Lautstärke von dem Netzteil unter Last deutlich zu reduzieren.

Macht sowas sinn ? Gibt es einen Fachmann oder jemand der sowas machen könnte ?

Grüße


----------



## fxler (11. September 2015)

*AW: Netzteil-Lüfter tauschen. Gibt es jemand der so etwas durchführen kann ?*

Die Lüfter sind ganz normal mit schrauben befestigt. 
Klemm das Netzteil vom Strom ab,  vor dem Ausbau noch mehrmals den ein aus Schalter vom PC drücken das auch der Reststrom raus ist


----------



## DKK007 (11. September 2015)

*AW: Netzteil-Lüfter tauschen. Gibt es jemand der so etwas durchführen kann ?*

An einem Netzteil sollte man auf keine Fall rumbasteln. Lebensgefahr.


----------



## xexecutor (11. September 2015)

*AW: Netzteil-Lüfter tauschen. Gibt es jemand der so etwas durchführen kann ?*



DKK007 schrieb:


> An einem Netzteil sollte man auf keine Fall rumbasteln. Lebensgefahr.



Auch wenn alles abgeklemmt ist ?

Nee dann lass ich da die Finger von...

Gibts ein gescheites SFX Netzteil was auch unter Last "Silent" ist ?


----------



## mgiceman311 (11. September 2015)

*AW: Netzteil-Lüfter tauschen. Gibt es jemand der so etwas durchführen kann ?*

Finger weg von solchem Unsinn...!!!


----------



## mgiceman311 (11. September 2015)

*AW: Netzteil-Lüfter tauschen. Gibt es jemand der so etwas durchführen kann ?*



xexecutor schrieb:


> Auch wenn alles abgeklemmt ist ?



Ja, weil selbst dann noch Spannung drauf ist, auch wenn das NT schon länger vom Strom getrennt wurde...


----------



## DKK007 (11. September 2015)

*AW: Netzteil-Lüfter tauschen. Gibt es jemand der so etwas durchführen kann ?*

CB hatte letztens SFX-L Netzteile mit größerem Lüfter getestet. Ist jetzt die Frage, ob die bei dir reinpassen.

SFX-L im Test: ATX-Alternativen von Chieftec, Sharkoon und SilverStone (Seite 6) - ComputerBase

Allerdings sind die auch nicht super Leise. Da fehlt wohl noch eins von BeQuite.


----------



## bschicht86 (11. September 2015)

*AW: Netzteil-Lüfter tauschen. Gibt es jemand der so etwas durchführen kann ?*

Man kann es machen, sollte zumindest eine Elektrofachkraft sein und verstehen, was im Netzteil passiert. 

Ansonsten such dir einfach ein leiseres Netzteil.


----------



## mgiceman311 (11. September 2015)

*AW: Netzteil-Lüfter tauschen. Gibt es jemand der so etwas durchführen kann ?*



bschicht86 schrieb:


> Ansonsten such dir einfach ein leiseres Netzteil.



Das sollte man vorziehen...und fürn HTPC reicht ja schon locker ein 250/300W NT...


----------



## azzih (11. September 2015)

*AW: Netzteil-Lüfter tauschen. Gibt es jemand der so etwas durchführen kann ?*

Als Anfänger würd ich da nicht rumdoktoren wie gesagt manche Bauteile haben noch Spannung und da kannste eine gewischt kriegen. Prinzipiell ist ein Tausch aber nicht allzu schwierig, Lüfter abschrauben, Kabel abziehen oder durchknipsen je nachdem wie er verbunden ist, ein neuen passenden Lüfter montieren (ein 800upm Gehäuselüfter langt da net, und die Kabel entsprechend wieder anlöten und die Verbundstelle ordentlich abisolieren.


----------



## xexecutor (11. September 2015)

*AW: Netzteil-Lüfter tauschen. Gibt es jemand der so etwas durchführen kann ?*



mgiceman311 schrieb:


> Das sollte man vorziehen...und fürn HTPC reicht ja schon locker ein 250/300W NT...



Hmm auch mit einer 960GTX zum Zocken ?


----------



## DKK007 (11. September 2015)

*AW: Netzteil-Lüfter tauschen. Gibt es jemand der so etwas durchführen kann ?*

Dann eher nicht. Auch wenn die recht sparsam ist. Aber schau dir mal den Test an.


----------



## mgiceman311 (11. September 2015)

*AW: Netzteil-Lüfter tauschen. Gibt es jemand der so etwas durchführen kann ?*



xexecutor schrieb:


> Hmm auch mit einer 960GTX zum Zocken ?



Klar geht das...dann sollte es aber ein Marken-NT sein...die 960er ist ziemlich genügsam was den Verbrauch angeht...


----------



## xexecutor (11. September 2015)

*AW: Netzteil-Lüfter tauschen. Gibt es jemand der so etwas durchführen kann ?*



mgiceman311 schrieb:


> Klar geht das...dann sollte es aber ein Marken-NT sein...die 960er ist ziemlich genügsam was den Verbrauch angeht...




Hier ist meine Konfig...hab auch damals über ein 300er nachgedacht...war mir aber sehr sehr unsicher wegen der Konfig:

450 Watt Silverstone Strider Gold 
Samsung SN-208FB/BEBE DVD-RW
Intel Core i5 4460 4x 3.20GHz So.1150 TRAY
ASRock H97M-ITX/ac Intel H97 
2048MB Gigabyte GeForce GTX 960 OC Aktiv PCIe 3.0 x16 (Retail)
250GB Crucial MX200 2.5" (6.4cm) 
be quiet! Shadow Rock LP Topblow 
8GB Crucial Ballistix Sport VLP 
Silverstone Sugo SG06-Lite Wuerfel


----------



## mgiceman311 (11. September 2015)

*AW: Netzteil-Lüfter tauschen. Gibt es jemand der so etwas durchführen kann ?*



xexecutor schrieb:


> Hier ist meine Konfig...hab auch damals über ein 300er nachgedacht...war mir aber sehr sehr unsicher wegen der Konfig:
> 
> 450 Watt Silverstone Strider Gold
> Samsung SN-208FB/BEBE DVD-RW
> ...



OK...sorry...dann solltest du besser schon ein 400/450W nehmen...kannte jetzt die Komplette Konfi. nicht...

...rein fürn Gamingbetrieb, wirst du mit dem System, nicht mal die 250W Realverbrauch erreichen...


----------



## DKK007 (11. September 2015)

*AW: Netzteil-Lüfter tauschen. Gibt es jemand der so etwas durchführen kann ?*

Dann würde ja das     SilverStone SX500-LG aus dem CB-Test passen. Das soll bis 300W passiv arbeiten.


----------



## Einwegkartoffel (11. September 2015)

*AW: Netzteil-Lüfter tauschen. Gibt es jemand der so etwas durchführen kann ?*



mgiceman311 schrieb:


> OK...sorry...dann solltest du besser schon ein 400/450W nehmen...kannte jetzt die Komplette Konfi. nicht...
> 
> ...rein fürn Gamingbetrieb, wirst du mit dem System, nicht mal die 250W Realverbrauch erreichen...



Kann mir mal jemand erklären, warum man hier kein 300-350 Watt Netzteil nehmen kann? Ich meine, im Extremfall wird hier ein I5 + R9 390 mit dem G450M betrieben und die AMD zieht ja wohl teilweise das doppelte aus der Steckdose. Würde mich mal interessieren ^^ Und wie hier gerade geschrieben: der eigentliche Verbrauch wird wohl eher drunter liegen...


----------



## Narbennarr (12. September 2015)

*AW: Netzteil-Lüfter tauschen. Gibt es jemand der so etwas durchführen kann ?*



fxler schrieb:


> Die Lüfter sind ganz normal mit schrauben befestigt.
> Klemm das Netzteil vom Strom ab,  vor dem Ausbau noch mehrmals den ein aus Schalter vom PC drücken das auch der Reststrom raus ist



Zahlst ihm auch die anschließende Krankversorgung, oder neue Hardware wenn die durch ein zu heißes NT abgeraucht ist?
Das was du Reststrom nennst kann sich ewig in den Kondensatoren halten, selbst wenn das NT ewig nicht genutzt wurde. Die Ladung das drin ist so stark das sie dich im schlimmsten Fall tötet!

Auf jedem NT steht, dass man es nicht öffnen soll, fahrlässiger Ratschlag!


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (12. September 2015)

*AW: Netzteil-Lüfter tauschen. Gibt es jemand der so etwas durchführen kann ?*

Netzteillüfter haben relativ viel Drehzahl und Luftstrom. In Deinem Netzteil ist dieser Lüfter: Adda AD0812HB-D70 
Der macht 3200 U/min Du findest alle technischen Daten hier auf Seite 2:
http://www.addausa.com/specifications/70-80.pdf

Wie Du schon gelesen hast, ist im Umgang mit Netzteilen Vorsicht geboten. Ich kenne niemanden, der sich einen
"Elektrofachmann" holt, um das Gehäuse einer Steckdose abzuschrauben. Man fasst nichts im Netzteil an, aber
mit etwas Hintergrundwissen, dass musst Du für Dich entscheiden, ob Du das hast, kann man den Deckel ab 
schrauben. Der Lüfter hängt mit vier Schrauben daran. Aber er ist fest verkabelt. Wenn Du den Lüfter wechseln 
willst, heißt das Kabel durchtrennen und Lüsterklemmen nehmen.  Das ist alles andere als empfehlenswert. 
Auch wirst Du kaum einen anderen leiseren Lüfter finden. Das Problem ist die Lüfterkurve Deines Netzteiles, 
die einfach mit zuviel Spannung in den Lüfter geht. Es ist eine einfache Steuerung ohne Drehzahlüberwachung
(2-PIN Lüfter)

Der Lüfter hat nur 15mm Rahmenbreite und produziert 50m^3/h.  Es blieben nicht viele Lüfter im wesentlicher dieser:
52m^3/h https://geizhals.de/noiseblocker-nb-blacksilentpro-pc-p-a809538.html?hloc=de
40m^3/h https://geizhals.de/cooler-master-slim-fan-80mm-r4-sps-20ak-gp-a673540.html?hloc=de

Im Prinzip ist Dein Netzteil sehr gut, es gibt nicht viele 80+ Gold in der Klasse. Wenn Du den Lüfter tauscht kann es besser
werden, muss aber nicht. Du verlierst auf jedem Fall Deine Garantie am Netzteil und Du solltest genau wissen, was Du 
machst. Die Drehzahl auch des Noiseblocklüfters wird hoch und hörbar sein. Du kennst das Drehzahlverhalten des Lüfters
nicht. Er könnte höher drehen als der Originale, dann wird es lauter, oder er könnte tiefer drehen, dann kann unter Umständem
das Netzteil zu heiß werden.
Drei SFX-Netzteile im Test (Seite 8) - ComputerBase

Du kannst Dir den Lüfter ja einfach bestellen und mal bei 12V betreiben. Wenn er wirklich leise ist, auch mit dem Lüftergitter
versuch dein Glück. Aber pass gut auf, was Du machst.

Spannend würde es erst, wenn Du einen Lüfter mit 20mm oder 25mm Rahmenbreite einbauen könntest. Der Bauraum wird
nicht vorhanden sein, aber wenn doch, dann gibt es gute und leise Lüfter. Die Wahrscheinlichkeit geht aber gegen null. Niemand
verschwendet in einem SFX Netzteil soviel Bauraum:
https://geizhals.de/be-quiet-shadow-wings-sw1-mid-speed-80mm-bl051-a684029.html?hloc=de
https://geizhals.de/noiseblocker-nb-multiframe-m8-s2-a342260.html?hloc=de

Dein Netzteil hat alle Sicherheitsschaltungen und vor allem auch eine Temperaturabschaltung. dir geht nichts kaputt, auch wenn
der Lüfter mal ausfallen sollte. Dein Netzteil würde abschalten. Trotzdem, die Primärkondensatoren haben eine ordentliche
Kapazität. Da ist reichlich Vorsicht angesagt. Aber an die Kontakte kommt man eigentlich nicht dran, es sei denn, Du würdest
das Netzteil weiter zerlegen wollen.


----------



## Threshold (13. September 2015)

*AW: Netzteil-Lüfter tauschen. Gibt es jemand der so etwas durchführen kann ?*



xexecutor schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> habe mir vor ein paar Wochen einen neuen Rechner gekauft. Einen HTPC zum Zocken am TV.
> 
> ...



Vergiss das und kauf dir ein anständiges Netzteil, das ab Werk leise ist. Da gibt es eine große Auswahl.


----------



## Stefan Payne (13. September 2015)

*AW: Netzteil-Lüfter tauschen. Gibt es jemand der so etwas durchführen kann ?*



Narbennarr schrieb:


> Zahlst ihm auch die anschließende Krankversorgung, oder neue Hardware wenn die durch ein zu heißes NT abgeraucht ist?


Na, das wäre noch das harmloseste, was passieren kann...

Beim Lüftertausch besteht Brandgefahr!

Ihr dürft das nicht mit normaler PC Hardware gleichsetzen...

Wir reden hier schließlich von Leistungselektronik, die deutlich mehr mitmacht als die Standard PC-Komponenten. Und auch der Tranformator ist da nicht zu unterschätzen...

Kurzum:

Das kann man nur empfehlen, wenn man sich der Gefahren NICHT bewusst ist!
Zumal viele auch vergessen, dass man bei grob fahrlässigen Ratschlägen auch in Regress genommen werden kann!

Und einige Leute, die hier Tips zum Lüftertausch gemacht haben, sollten das eigentlich besser wissen 

Dazu kommt, dass der Lüfter auch in der Sicherheitsprüfung mit einbezogen wird! 
Sprich: DAS ist ein sicherheitsrelevantes Bauteil!



Narbennarr schrieb:


> Das was du Reststrom nennst kann sich ewig in den Kondensatoren halten, selbst wenn das NT ewig nicht genutzt wurde. Die Ladung das drin ist so stark das sie dich im schlimmsten Fall tötet!


Es ist halt die Aufgabe eines Kondensators die Energie zu speichern und dabei sich selbst möglichst nicht zu entladen 



Narbennarr schrieb:


> Auf jedem NT steht, dass man es nicht öffnen soll, fahrlässiger Ratschlag!


...was man so lange macht, bis es irgendwann doch mal schief geht, der Fragende sich daran erinnert und zivilrechtliche Ansprüche gegenüber denen, die diese fahrlässigen Tips gegeben haben, geltend machen könnte...

Insbesondere bei einem Herren hier im Thread dürfte das nicht allzu schwer sein, da man ihn mehrfach darauf hingewiesen hat, dass solche Tips doch recht gefährlich sein können....


----------



## Stefan Payne (13. September 2015)

*AW: Netzteil-Lüfter tauschen. Gibt es jemand der so etwas durchführen kann ?*



interessierterUser schrieb:


> Der Lüfter hat nur 15mm Rahmenbreite und produziert 50m^3/h.  Es blieben nicht viele Lüfter im wesentlicher dieser:
> 52m^3/h https://geizhals.de/noiseblocker-nb-blacksilentpro-pc-p-a809538.html?hloc=de
> 40m^3/h https://geizhals.de/cooler-master-slim-fan-80mm-r4-sps-20ak-gp-a673540.html?hloc=de


*LASS bitte solche Ratschläge!*
Denn erstens übersiehst du den Luftdruck, der auch nicht gerade unwichtig ist. Gerade bei solch einem vollgezimmertem Design wie bei dem 450W Gold von Silverstone...



interessierterUser schrieb:


> Wenn Du den Lüfter tauscht kann es besser werden, muss aber nicht. Du verlierst auf jedem Fall Deine Garantie am Netzteil


Na, dass er die Garantie verliert, ist noch das geringste Problem...

Denn mit einem anderen Lüfter werden auch die ganzen Sicherheitszertifikate ungültig, die es so gibt, man selbst wird der Hersteller von dem Gerät und darf dann für jeden Schaden, den das Gerät anrichtet, selbst gerade stehen...
Und im Schadensfall zahlt auch keine Versicherung, da von unkundigen an 'gefährlichem Gerät' rumgefummelt wurde...

Das ist dann ganz besonders toll, wenn einem die Hütte abfackelt...


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (13. September 2015)

*AW: Netzteil-Lüfter tauschen. Gibt es jemand der so etwas durchführen kann ?*



Stefan Payne schrieb:


> Das ist dann ganz besonders toll, wenn einem die Hütte abfackelt...


Ihr Panikmacher. Wie sieht denn der Luftstrom durch ein Netzteil aus, bei dem der Luftfilter ordentlich verstaubt ist? 
Fackelt dann sofort die Bude ab, oder greifen die Schutzschaltungen? Ein Hühnerhaufen von Bedenkenträgern. 
Die vorgeschlagenen Lüfter haben mehr Luftdurchsatz und höheren Druck. Das man nach dem Einbau das Verhalten
im Betrieb testet, ist ebenso eindeutig. Schraubst Du nicht immer Netzteile auf? Uhhhh, LEBENSGEFAHR!
Oder hast Du einen "staatlich geprüften Netzteilöffnenerlaubnisschein" gemacht?

Viel schlimmer sind die Leute, die zu wenig Watt empfehlen und Netzteile ständig an der Leistungsgrenze betreiben.
Wenn dann ordentliche Verstaubung dazu kommt, ist das Problem der Überhitzung sehr schnell gegeben. Wird
irgendwer von den ahnungslosen Käufern durch Euch darauf hingewiesen? Gerade die am Boden einsaugenden
Netzteile sind sofort verstopft. Ich sauge die alle vier Wochen frei. Steht dazu irgendwo ein Hinweis? Wissen das alle?

Es ist genauso verboten, selber Stromleitungen im Haus zu verlegen. Holst Du Dir jedesmal einen der typischen 
Pfuscher ins Haus, die in der Regel massive Fehler machen, oder schraubt man Steckdosen selber an? Uhhh, kein 
Versicherungsschutz mehr im Brandfall, uhhhhhh, muss ein Elektronikfachmann ran...uhhhhh. Der letzte "Profi"
bei mir hat eine Phase mit der Steckdosenverklemmung erwischt und mal eben 220V auf die Heizung gelegt, weil 
ein Rohr nur wenige Millimeter im noch feuchten Putz neben dem Steckdosengehäuse war. Zum Glück lag keine 
Stromstärke dahinter, sonst wären jetzt ein paar Menschen im Himmel. Immer diese "Profis"... 

Man kann es echt übertreiben. Dieses ständige Wegschmeißen und Neukaufen mag in eine Wegwerfgesellschaft passen,
aber SINNVOLLE und überlegte Reparaturen sind eine gute Sache. Der TE kennt jetzt die Risiken, wir aber kennen
seinen Bildungsstand nicht. Als Ingenieur darf ich und mache ich sowas. Wer nicht versteht was er macht, sollte
es natürlich nicht machen. Aber genau darauf habe ich hingewiesen.

Wer zahlt eigentlich im Brandfall, wenn einer der Greenhorns, denen ihr hier stetig den Zusammenbau der Rechner
empfehlt, zwei Stecker nicht ordentlich zusammensteckt? Die Übergangswiderstand reicht für Brände und es
wird keine Schutzschaltung greifen.  Ich hoffe, dieser Verantwortung seit Ihr Euch bewußt, wenn ihr 15 jährigen
zum eigenhändigen Netzteilwechsel ratet.


----------



## Stefan Payne (13. September 2015)

*AW: Netzteil-Lüfter tauschen. Gibt es jemand der so etwas durchführen kann ?*

Das mag sein, allerdings hast du die Garantie vom Hersteller, der auch haften würde, wenn das mal Feuer fangen würde...

Aber wenn du das Netzteil modifizierst, trifft all das nicht mehr zu. Dann bist DU derjene welcher für die Schäden von dem Gerät haftet...

Auch werden alle Zertifikate ungültig -> dürfte eigentlich NICHT mehr betrieben werden!


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (13. September 2015)

*AW: Netzteil-Lüfter tauschen. Gibt es jemand der so etwas durchführen kann ?*



Stefan Payne schrieb:


> Das mag sein, allerdings hast du die Garantie vom Hersteller, der auch haften würde, wenn das mal Feuer fangen würde...


Der Hersteller bezahlt Dir ein neues Netzteil, doch nicht die Folgeschäden durch nicht fachgerechten Betrieb, wie z.B. Überlastung oder Verstaubung. Warum sollte er? Du betreibst doch hoffentlich keine elektischen Geräte, ohne im Raum zu sein? Was meinst Du, wer Wasserschäden Deiner Waschmaschine bezahlt, wenn Du nicht im Haus bist?  Nicht einmal Deine Haftpflichtversicherung zahlt die Schäden am Haus des Vermieters oder der Wohnung unter Dir.



Stefan Payne schrieb:


> Aber wenn du das Netzteil modifizierst, trifft all das nicht mehr zu. Dann bist DU derjene welcher für die Schäden von dem Gerät haftet...


Wenn man das Netzteil als Alternative nicht mehr nutzt, weil es zu laut ist, wird auch niemals eine Garantie fällig.  Wozu hilft diese dann? Es ging um den Versuch, etwas untaugliches tauglich zu machen. Die Garantie ist dann weg. Sagten wir schon mehrfach. Die Haftpflichtversicherung zahlt nicht mehr bei GROBER FAHRLÄSSIGKEIT. Der Lüftertausch eines Netzteiles mag gefährlich wegen Stromschlägen sein, von grob fahrlässigen Verhalten ist der Einbau eines Lüfters mit besserem Luftdurchsatz keinesfalls. 



Stefan Payne schrieb:


> Auch werden alle Zertifikate ungültig -> dürfte eigentlich NICHT mehr betrieben werden!


Darum darf man es nicht mehr kommerziell verkaufen. Darf Deiner Meinung nach ein Nichtfachmann ohne staatliche Anerkennung einen Rechner zusammenstellen und -bauen? Hat dieser selbst zusammen geschusterte Rechner mit willkürlichen Komponenten ein CE Zertifikat? Da wirkt eh keine Garantie auf Schäden, die über das eigene Bauteil hinaus geht. Oder man kauft einen kompletten Fertigrechner. Der hat zwei Jahre eine umfassende Garantie.


----------



## DKK007 (21. September 2015)

*AW: Netzteil-Lüfter tauschen. Gibt es jemand der so etwas durchführen kann ?*

Nein es darf auch nicht mehr betreiben werden. Es ist einfach lebensgefährlich an einem Netzteil rumzubasteln.

 Beim Rechner ist das was anderes, der läuft ja mit deutlich geringerer Spannung. Außerdem muss man ja nur die Teile zusammen stecken.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (21. September 2015)

*AW: Netzteil-Lüfter tauschen. Gibt es jemand der so etwas durchführen kann ?*



DKK007 schrieb:


> Nein es darf auch nicht mehr betreiben werden.


Dann darf man kein elektrisches Gerät mit CE Zeichen heutzutage mehr reparieren?
Das stimmt nicht. Im privaten Bereich sieht es anders aus, es gibt genügend Geräte,
die aus der Maschinenrichtlinie ausgeschlossen sind. 

Hier steht doch alles drin: Leitfaden zur CE-Richtliinie
http://www.ce-richtlinien.eu/alles/.../Leitfaden_Maschinenrichtlinie_2006_42_EG.pdf
Zitat:
_Der  im  dritten  Aufzählungspunkt  in  Artikel 1  Absatz 2  Buchstabe k  aufgeführte
Ausschluss  bezieht  sich  auf  Geräte,  die  für  die  Verarbeitung,  Umwandlung,
Übermittlung, Speicherung, den Schutz und das Wiederauffinden von Daten oder
Informationen   benutzt   werden.   Zu   den   betreffenden   Geräten   zählen   z. B.
Computerhardware,   Geräte   für   Kommunikationsnetze    sowie    Telefon-   und
Telekommunikationsgeräte_

Computerhardware unterliegt NICHT der Maschinenrichtlinie. Netzteile werden
unter der Rubrik Hardware verkauft. 

Zum anderen muss ein Hersteller Gehäuse von Geräten durch geeignete Massnahmen
sichern, wenn eine Reparatur außerhalb der zertifizierten  Werkstatt nicht erfolgen
darf. Wie alle Haushaltsgeräte sind auch Netzteile auszuschrauben. Der Warnhinweis
ist keine ausreichende Sicherheit. Solange Gehäuse nicht geeignet gesichert sind,
ist ein Öffnen und fachgerechtes Reparieren erlaubt. 

Es ist ein anderes Thema bei gewerblich eingesetzten Geräten. Im privaten Bereich
ist das unkritisch und ein repariertes Gerät darf betrieben werden. So zumindest 
verstehe ich diese minimalistisch gehaltene Richtlinie. Wie groß ist die Gefahr,
wenn Selbstzusammenbauer von Rechnern Stecker nichtordnungsgemäß zusammen
stecken? Es kann zu Bränden führen. Wie gefährlich ist dagegen der Austausch von
Lüftern mit höherem Luftdurchsatz?


----------



## ludscha (21. September 2015)

*AW: Netzteil-Lüfter tauschen. Gibt es jemand der so etwas durchführen kann ?*



> Ihr Panikmacher. Wie sieht denn der Luftstrom durch ein Netzteil aus, bei dem der Luftfilter ordentlich verstaubt ist?
> Fackelt dann sofort die Bude ab, oder greifen die Schutzschaltungen? Ein Hühnerhaufen von Bedenkenträgern.
> Die vorgeschlagenen Lüfter haben mehr Luftdurchsatz und höheren Druck. Das man nach dem Einbau das Verhalten
> im Betrieb testet, ist ebenso eindeutig. Schraubst Du nicht immer Netzteile auf? Uhhhh, LEBENSGEFAHR!
> Oder hast Du einen "staatlich geprüften Netzteilöffnenerlaubnisschein" gemacht?



Nur mal so nebenbei Bemerkt, einem Bekannten ist vor 5 Jahren die Hütte abgefackelt durch nen Defekt am PC. 

Wen Ich mir hier so diverse Beiträge durchlese, läufts mir eiskalt den Buckel runter, wie "grob fahrlässig" Manche  hier  Ratschläge geben.

MFG
ludscha


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (21. September 2015)

*AW: Netzteil-Lüfter tauschen. Gibt es jemand der so etwas durchführen kann ?*



ludscha schrieb:


> Nur mal so nebenbei Bemerkt, einem Bekannten ist vor 5 Jahren die Hütte abgefackelt durch nen Defekt am PC.


Was war die Ursache? Vrmutlich ein überhitzes und überlastetes Netzteil? 



ludscha schrieb:


> Wen Ich mir hier so diverse Beiträge durchlese, läufts mir eiskalt den Buckel runter, wie "grob fahrlässig" Manche  hier  Ratschläge geben.


Richtig, ich finde es auch unverantwortlich, Menschen Rechner zusammenbauen zu lassen, ohne nach deren Bildungs- und Erfahrungsstand zu fragen. 
Die Anzahl der Fehler ist riesig. Die Leistung von Netzteilen reicht immer für Schwelbrände im Computer durch Überhitzung. Dagegen ist ein besserer
Lüfter im Netzteil, wenn man sich der Gefahren bewußt ist, ein Kinderspiel.


----------



## ludscha (21. September 2015)

*AW: Netzteil-Lüfter tauschen. Gibt es jemand der so etwas durchführen kann ?*



> Richtig, ich finde es auch unverantwortlich, Menschen Rechner  zusammenbauen zu lassen, ohne nach deren Bildungs- und Erfahrungsstand  zu fragen.
> Die Anzahl der Fehler ist riesig. Die Leistung von Netzteilen reicht  immer für Schwelbrände im Computer durch Überhitzung. Dagegen ist ein  besserer
> Lüfter im Netzteil, wenn man sich der Gefahren bewußt ist, ein Kinderspiel.



Sowas einem Laien (dem TE) zu Empfehlen ist für mich "grob Fahrlässig" was du hier schreibst.

Ironie ein
Aber wer auf Suicide steht, soll ruhig am offenem Netzteil operieren. 
Ironie aus

MFG
ludscha


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (21. September 2015)

*AW: Netzteil-Lüfter tauschen. Gibt es jemand der so etwas durchführen kann ?*



ludscha schrieb:


> Aber wer auf Suicide steht, soll ruhig am offenem Netzteil operieren.


Jetzt bin ich aber mal gespannt, warum. Wo besteht denn akute Lebensgefahr? 
Was darf man unter welchen Voraussetzungen nicht anfassen und wie kommt 
man an diese Komponenten dran? Gibt es irgendwo mehr als 220V, wie früher
an Röhrenfernsehen? Wieviel Energie steckt in einem voll geladerem Elko und
wie schnell wäre er entladen, wenn man so blöd wäre, die Kontakte anzufassen.
Die Fingerspitze wird Verbrennungen haben, aber Lebensgefahr? Wo und wann?

Warum sind die Gehäuse wohl nicht vernietet? Auf Kinderüberraschungseiern
steht übrigens auch "Lebensgefahr" für bestimmte Menschen. Es geht nur um
Versicherungsschutz der Hersteller. Und ansonsten gilt, was man nicht versteht,
repariert man nicht. Wahrscheinlich habe ich durch Physik- und Maschinenbau-
Studium leicht verschobene Massstäbe. Eine Glühbiene wechselt doch auch
jeder selber und das kann richtig in die Hose gehen, aber so richtig. Wer prüft
VOR dem Wechsel, ob nicht zufällig die Phase am Sockel an liegt?


----------



## ludscha (21. September 2015)

*AW: Netzteil-Lüfter tauschen. Gibt es jemand der so etwas durchführen kann ?*



> Jetzt bin ich aber mal gespannt, warum. Wo besteht denn akute Lebensgefahr?
> Was darf man unter welchen Voraussetzungen nicht anfassen und wie kommt
> man an diese Komponenten dran? Gibt es irgendwo mehr als 220V, wie früher
> an Röhrenfernsehen? Wieviel Energie steckt in reinem voll geladerem Elo und
> ...



Sehr naive Einstellung und für deine oben gestellten Fragen kannst mal googlen um dir Wissen anzueignen.

MFG
ludscha


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (21. September 2015)

*AW: Netzteil-Lüfter tauschen. Gibt es jemand der so etwas durchführen kann ?*

Dann zeigt mir doch bitte einen Link, in dem fundiert auf Bauteile und Gefahren eingegangen wird.
Und aus dem hervorgeht, dass das vorsichtige und bedachte Öffnen eines Netzteiles gefährlicher
als die Nutzung einer Haushaltsleiter ist. 

Die HeimtÃ¼cke der Haushaltsleiter | Telepolis
Darum gibt es auch einen Gesetzentwurf, der die Stufenanzahl von Haushaltsleitern auf drei
begrenzt, weil Haushaltsleitern lebensgefährlich sind. Inzwischen gibt es in unserer kranken
Welt sogar Gebrauchsanweisungen für Haushaltsleitern. lächerliche 44 Seiten:
http://publikationen.dguv.de/dguv/pdf/10002/bgi694.pdf


----------



## wagga (21. September 2015)

*AW: Netzteil-Lüfter tauschen. Gibt es jemand der so etwas durchführen kann ?*



xexecutor schrieb:


> Auch wenn alles abgeklemmt ist ?
> 
> Nee dann lass ich da die Finger von...
> 
> Gibts ein gescheites SFX Netzteil was auch unter Last "Silent" ist ?



Auch dann höchste Lebensgefahr vorallem wenn man keine Ahnung hat und kein Elektrikerausbildung oder Studium genossen hat.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (21. September 2015)

*AW: Netzteil-Lüfter tauschen. Gibt es jemand der so etwas durchführen kann ?*



wagga schrieb:


> Auch dann höchste Lebensgefahr....


Was heißt "höchste Lebensgefahr"? Das über 90% der Menschen sterben, 
die ein Netzteil öffnen, oder das es eine theoretische Möglichkeit gibt?

Hinweisen auf Gefahren ist das eine, Panik zu verbreiten etwas anders.
Forensprech ....


----------



## wagga (21. September 2015)

*AW: Netzteil-Lüfter tauschen. Gibt es jemand der so etwas durchführen kann ?*

Ich würde es nicht öffnen, wers versuchen möchte, aber bitte auf eigenes Risiko und Gefahr, wenn was passiert ihr wurdet gewarnt.


----------



## HeinzNurgmann (21. September 2015)

*AW: Netzteil-Lüfter tauschen. Gibt es jemand der so etwas durchführen kann ?*

Die großen Kondensatoren im Netzteil sind doch da, um kurze stromspitzen/ausfälle zu puffern, d.h. wenn man bei ausgeschaltetem computer und ohne stromkabel mal 20 sekunden auf den anschalter drückt, ist da fast alles draußen. und im übrigen ist es gleichspannung, also weniger gefährlich als wechselspannung mit 50Hz. wenn man sich nicht blöd anstellt, sehe ich da auch nicht die ganz großen gefahren...


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (21. September 2015)

*AW: Netzteil-Lüfter tauschen. Gibt es jemand der so etwas durchführen kann ?*

Wie soll man auch den einen Pol in dem linken Finger und den anderen Pol in dem rechten Finger berühren,
damit ein für das Herz gefährlicher Stromfluß von über 100mA über mehr als 100ms fliest, wenn beide Pole
nur wenige Millimeter auseinander sind? Man muss aufpassen, weil man gewaltig einen geschischt bekommen
kann, aber an einen Lüfter kommt man gefahrlos. Der hängt im abgeschraubtem Gehäusedeckel.

Das Argument der erloschenen CE-Zertifizierung ist gut. Ein Ersatz-Lüfter ist sorgsam auszuwählen. Das sind 
gut zu planende Vorhaben mit viel Hintergrundwissen und natürlich nichts für unbedarfte Hobby-Bastler.


----------



## Gripschi (22. September 2015)

*AW: Netzteil-Lüfter tauschen. Gibt es jemand der so etwas durchführen kann ?*

Wenn du eine gewischt bekommst und eine Herzschwäche hast war es dass.

Ich bin auch der Meinung kauf ein neues. Ich las schon von Fällen wo das NT starb durch den neuen Lüfter da dieser nicht ausreichend Luft bzw der Luftstrom nicht stimmte.


Am Ende musst du es abwiegen, es kann Gut gegen oder nicht.
Wenn nicht bist DU und NUR DU allein Schuld.


----------

